# Moving my Freshwater Tank!!!



## jaguargrin (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never moved a tank of this size before (20G) as Im just trying to re-locate it about 5-8 feet to the right in the room it's in. 

How much water should I remove before attempting to move it? Should I remove the fish as well?

I just want it to go smoothly as it's in a poor location right now.

Thanks ahead of time!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How strong are you?

I've moved a 20g before simply by almost emptying out almost all the water (maybe 3" above the substrate), and just picked it up and moved it around. Now, that's not the advisable thing to do, but it is possible.

If the fish are small, you can probably just drain it down and then move the tank. If they're bigger, it's probably better to take them out then move the tank.


----------



## jaguargrin (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm fairly average when it comes to upper body strength.

My plan was actually to drain about 2/3 the water in the tank and then just slide the stand/tank across the floor. The tank sits atop a sturdy wooden microwave stand so I thought that might work.

Wouldn't draining down to 3" of water be really hard on the nitrogen cycle? Unless I kept the water in buckets and added the same water back in......


Hmmmm!!


----------



## Jynx (Oct 26, 2010)

I've moved my tank sucessfully a few times with the same plan.

I had a big bucket I believe it was 12 gallons, and then I also had a garbage can... I'm going to guess 5 gallons... Anyways you don't need exact gallon buckets or anything, but get a big bucket.

Fill the bucket up with water from the tank + the fish.

Take out the rest of the water, or as much needed until you can lift it.

Lift it to where you're bringing it.

Fill it up with water again - not all of it since you'll be putting the bucket in with the fish in it again. So make sure you don't add too much.

Add chemicals (tap water stuff, etc)

Add bucket and fish.

Pretty much it'll just be a bigger water change for them.
I never had a problem with this, never lost any fish and everything went well.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I've removed tanks down to 3" of water and had no problem. If you're going to slide something on carpet like your wood stand, put it on cardboard it slides sooo much easier.


i just picked mine up and layed it across my arms. It can get pretty heavy


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

if you are going to remove a hug portion of their water. 

Either:

1) keep most of the removed water in buckets and tubs and such, so that you can fill the tank back with most of the water removed, and just add a smaller amount of new water (so basically a normal water change).

2) if you cant keep all of the water. When you add the new water, make sure the new water is roughly the same temperature, so that when you plug the filters in, you are not subjecting the bacteria to a temperature shock and killing a good portion of them. When you add the new water in, consider it the same as you are adding new fish into the tank, slowly acclimate (drip method or adding small amounts of water) back to this new water (which will prob be like 30% old water, 70% new water). 

Either methods are safe and works great, and both dont stress the fish compared just plopping them into new water.


----------



## jaguargrin (Oct 26, 2010)

Im thinking if I can use enough buckets that I can get a 70% Old water and 30% new water...which should be easiest.


This just dawned on me. My 20G sits on a microwave stand, which it has for a year now. I deemed it strong enough by siting on it and jumping around a lot.)

...Thinking that maybe I should buy an actual tank stand to prevent anything from breaking in the future.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

jaguargrin said:


> Im thinking if I can use enough buckets that I can get a 70% Old water and 30% new water...which should be easiest.
> 
> This just dawned on me. My 20G sits on a microwave stand, which it has for a year now. I deemed it strong enough by siting on it and jumping around a lot.)
> 
> ...Thinking that maybe I should buy an actual tank stand to prevent anything from breaking in the future.


That's a good idea. I would never use something like that to hold my tank. You're looking at around 200lbs.


----------



## jaguargrin (Oct 26, 2010)

Just picked up a proper stand...will be building it tonight and moving everything tomorrow. Hope it goes well!!


----------



## Jynx (Oct 26, 2010)

Speaking of getting an actual stand, I need to do that with my puffer's tank.

I have him on an old TV stand which is pretty strong, but it's not straight so my water level isn't even... >.> it slopes a tiny bit.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I've moved my 29gal a few times. It's really not a big deal so I wouldn't worry too much about it.

you probably only need to drain 50% of it. Maybe a bit more...

Personally when I had to move my tank I walked the stand around on the floor rather than trying to carry it... This was on carpet. I don't know your stand and maybe you're using a table with legs that would undergo some weird torsion forces trying this...

In which case 10gal of water only weighs about 80lbs. You and a friend should be able to lift this... And you still have plenty more water that you can drain before it gets awkward for the fish... So you're probably looking at a total weight of 50lbs between two piece, this should be easy for ya 

I wouldn't worry about the nitrogen cycle. Keep your filter media wet the whole time. It's not like you're spending hours moving this, so it shouldn't be a problem... I've done this about 4 times now and never had an issue with the filter, and I didn't bother saving the tank water or anything. Just make sure the media stays submerged.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I read somewhere a better estimate of weight is 10 pounds per gallon. Water may be 8 pounds per gallon but you should also include the weight of the glass and the gravel which would be more dense. Draining two thirds of the water would get you in the 70-80 pound range. Even for a strong person it would be hard not to slosh. Should be easy for two though.

Lee


----------

